# Poker Tournament @ FUMARE



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

Pete, Me and Dion


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Sweet, I want to meet Pete some day. I was reading his story in the premiere issue of Cigar Press and it is a great story.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

I was about to say, thats gotta be Tatoo Pete! Did you see his Arturo Fuente tat? Or is it Opus X tat?


----------



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

He actually has his own logo tat of the tobacco leaf. And yest Pete is a hella of a nice guy. Got a chance to hang out and talk to him in detail about how he got started and what cigars are being released in the future. Really down to earth, and not what I expected at all.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I met Pete at an event in San Anotonio Tx. Great guy, had dinner and he signed a box of Tats for me, "I will trade you one Tatuaje for a box of CAO's!" 

Had a great time with him!


----------

